# Little Girl Begging for a bow



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

With this trend of young ladies on TV and the movies, using a bow, I have a 5- 1/2 yr old wanting to learn to shoot.

I think she is just a little young.

Am I mistaken? and what age do you like to start them?

Also, what am I going to need get for youth, entry level equipment?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am no expert, but I do have two bowhunting daughters. I would get her a little bow and let her shoot. What can it hurt? Don't expect too much, she will probably have a short attention span. Keep practice fun, pop balloons, shoot stuffed animals, play games.

At that age her bow will be more like a toy, but if she sticks with it and shows some promise. Then get her good equipment. 

Having good equipment and getting early success will lead to her enjoying it more. 

I would say go for it, and good luck.

I would probably get her a little recurve, and a few arrows, to start with. Make sure whatever you get her is easy for her to pull. The worst mistake you can make is getting a bow so heavy she can't pull it.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Chunky said:


> I am no expert, but I do have two bowhunting daughters. I would get her a little bow and let her shoot. What can it hurt? Don't expect too much, she will probably have a short attention span. Keep practice fun.
> 
> At that age her bow will be more like a toy, but if she sticks with it and shows some promise. Then get her good equipment.
> 
> ...


x2....well said, Chunky


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

If by chance your near the east side of houston you can bring her over and shoot my sons bow to see how she likes it. he is 6 and we have his set around 9 lbs of draw. p.m me for details if you need to

brian


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.bows.net/blackrhino.htm

Bought my three year old one of their long bows after we saw the Disney movie Brave and she really likes. She is no crackshot by any means but it is something for her to have one with and it is not some plastic peice of junk like you get at a toy store. If I remember right with 6 arrows, bow, paper targets, quiver and no glove it was less then a $100. They also tols me that I could trade in her old bow and get a portion of my money back if we ever wanted to up grade as she got older. I called and they were very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I got my Girl (11) a "Bear Cub" 30/40 max.--she is pulling it back daily to get stronger--cranking it a bit till she gets to 40lbs.

cut some carbons for her and practice--when she can group good it will be on! Pigs and deer be very worried!:texasflag

Baby steps so she stays in the game.--this bow may be too heavy now for your girl but may work down the road. Remember the baby steps.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Chunky said:


> I am no expert, but I do have two bowhunting daughters. I would get her a little bow and let her shoot. What can it hurt? Don't expect too much, she will probably have a short attention span. Keep practice fun, pop balloons, shoot stuffed animals, play games.
> 
> At that age her bow will be more like a toy, but if she sticks with it and shows some promise. Then get her good equipment.
> 
> ...


Chunky is about as close to an expert as you can get. Listen to what he is saying


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

I just made a little bow for my 4 year old out of PVC and she loves it. I think I spent about $20 total. Check this out, I did a modification to this to make it easier to pull:

http://lifesprinkledwithglitter.blogspot.com/2012/05/avengers-homemade-hawkeye-costume-part.html


----------



## jchill (Aug 5, 2012)

if she likes to hunt and hung with you when you go, there is absolutely no doubt she will be hooked. I mean come on is there anything like being that close to wildlife? Most people that have a good experience Bow Hunting will most likely rarely pick up a gun again. Mathews has come out with a bow that is designed to grow with your kids It is called a Mission Menace. I'll post the specs at the bottom. West Houston Archery sells the bare bow for I think $299 and they have a package deal for around $425. One of the guys stated previously good equipement will help keep them tuned in... Mathews is hard to beat and being able to adjust in those ranges without having to change limbs or any major components, it is hard to beat. I only wish they had the set up when my son was younger! Good luck with whatever you decide but keep her in the spirit of the hunt!

Perimeter weighted modular cam system;
Extruded riser;
Rubberized Grip;
Light weight at only 2.92 lbs
_Mission Menace Specs_
Draw Weight: 16-52# (adjustable)
Brace Height: 7.25"
Axle-to-Axle: 31"
Mass Weight: 2.92 lbs.
Draw Length: 17"-30"
Let-Off: 70%


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Chunky nailed it in the head!!


----------

